

Show HN: Lama – Open-Source Python Droplr Alternative - fka
https://github.com/emre/lama/

======
fka
Hi folks!

I'm from Python Istanbul community. One of our leading members (@emre at
github) build a python package named "lama" which actually does the same thing
with Droplr's screen sharing part, using Imgur.

Since Droplr started to take money from the base plan Lama is a very close
alternative to it. And it's free in all meanings. Written in Python and you
can install it using PIP.

I created the
[http://github.com/f/lamahelper](http://github.com/f/lamahelper). It's a mac
client for Lama. I'm not a Cocoa guy; if you want to improve it feel free to
contribute :)

Sure, you won't have lots of features of Droplr; like custom domain or custom
logo. Or sharing text, etc. But it's one of the best alternatives in
screenshot sharing. :)

Hope you'll like, and thank you github.com/emre for this useful tool :)

